# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  laser

## lefteris251

καλησπερα σας θελω να ρωτησω μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε θελω να φτιαξω ενα laser και δεν ξερω πως να το ξεκινησω βρηκα μια διοδο σας δινω τα στοιχεια απο την διοδο   Power output: CW 300mW
Wavelength: 808nm
Operating voltage: 2.2V δεν εχω καμια σχεση με τετοια (laser) θελω να δουλέψει στα 9V αν γινεται γτ βολευει με την μπαταρια  :Smile:  ευχαριστω παιδες.

----------


## lefteris251

$(KGrHqMOKm4E2d0,8BesBN0lC6h7bw~~0_12.JPGοριστε και η εικονα διοδου αν κανω καπου λαθος διορθωστε μ.

----------


## manis13

Γεια δες αυτο φιλε μου .. ειναι ενα βιντεακι που φτιαχνει  το driver  για να οδηγει laser diode  ----> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/101155...river_circuit/

και δες και αυτο το διαγραμμα... http://lasers.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_..._a_laser_diode   την διοδο 300mW που την βρηκες?? πουλανε εδω στην ελλαδα??

----------


## spiroscfu

Τα 300mW είναι η κατανάλωση p=v*i ή i=p/v =>0,3W/2,2V=0,136A ή 136mA
 και με το *R*=(*V*bat-*V*laser)/*I*laser  =>6,8/0,136=50Ω και η ισχύ της αντίστασης p=i^2*r =>0,136*0,136*50=0,92w

δηλ. θέλεις για τροφοδοσία με 9V μια αντίσταση 50Ω/1W ή 47Ω/2W, συνήθως το πιν1 είναι η άνοδος και το πιν2 η κάθοδος.
όλα  τα παραπάνω είναι στην απλή μορφή τους κανονικά θέλει ένα κύκλωμα με  τρανζίστορ για να εποπτεύει το ρεύμα όταν πέφτει η τάση της μπαταρίας  (για την πλήρη ισχύ του laser)

----------


## leosedf

Δεν μας έχεις εξηγήσει τι laser θέλεις να φτιάξεις.
808nm δεν είναι ορατό απο το μάτι.

----------


## navar

> Δεν μας έχεις εξηγήσει τι laser θέλεις να φτιάξεις..



επικίνδυνο ! τέτοιο laser θα είναι δάυτο !

----------


## NUKE

Εχω ζαχαρωσει και εγω να παρω μια τετοια διοδο :

http://cgi.ebay.com/808nm-1000-mw-hi...item2a11ae06cc

ουσιαστικα γυρω στα 13 ευρω την παιρνεις. Αλλα αμφιβαλλω αν ειναι οντως 1 watt. Τι λετε? Επισης πως μπορει καποιος αυτα τα laser να τα στελνει 1km μακρυα χωρις να ανοιγουν πολυ? Γινεται με απλο τροπο ξερω γω κατι σαν aixiz?

----------


## leosedf

ΡΕ!
Τι έχετε πάθει όλοι με τα 808nm? Δε λέω αλλά είναι το βασικό σε ένα πράσινο laser. Αν θέλεις να κάνεις πράσινο όμως χρειάζεσαι έναν KPT Crystal να σου αλλάξει το μήκος κύματος. Με 1W δίοδο το πράσινο που θα πάρεις θα είναι θαύμα αν είναι 50mW. Και αυτό με καλής ποιότητας κρύσταλλο που κοστίζει 120$. Μετά αν βάλεις και collimating lenses κλπ ανεβάζεις το κόστος ακόμα περισσότερο.
Μήπως είναι φτηνότερο να πάρετε κανένα κινέζικο?

----------


## NUKE

μα γιατι να το κανω πρασινο?? Δεν θελω να το δειχνω! Απλα αυτο ειναι το πιο φτηνο ισχυρο που βρισκω.

----------


## leosedf

Τότε ξέχασες να βρείς και γυαλιά προστασίας 808nm

----------


## NUKE

Ναι το ξερω. Και θελουν καμοια 40αρια ευρω ....

----------


## leosedf

Πολύς κόσμος παραβλέπει ότι χρειάζεσαι γυαλιά προστασίας, ακόμα και από διάθλαση μπορεί να πάθεις ζημιά χοντρή στο μάτι. Το κακό επίσης είναι ότι τα γυαλιά πάνε ανάλογα με το μήκος κύματος του κάθε laser. Για 808nm χρειάζεσαι άλλα γυαλιά, για 653 άλλα κλπ.
Βέβαια θα μου πεις για 40 ευρώ ρισκάρεις τα μάτια σου? Τα laser είναι πιό ακριβό hobby όμως.

Δεν μας είπε ο Λευτέρης τι θέλει να κάνει ακόμη

Χάρη αν πάρεις πάρε κάτι τέτοιο http://cgi.ebay.com/Protection-Goggl...ht_4640wt_1140 που είναι και ορατού και αόρατου.

----------

GeorgeVita (18-07-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Σωστά μου ξέφυγε, θέλει προσοχή γιατί είναι μεγαλούτσικο και μπορεί να βλέπει αχνά το κόκκινο,
Λευτέρη μην το κοιτάζεις στης δοκιμές περιμένοντας να το δεις ποιο έντονο.

----------


## vivident

http://cgi.ebay.com/100W-808nm-QCW-High-Power-Laser-Diode-Bar-Array-DPSS-/280705750906?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415b5d  d77a#ht_557wt_905
Καλα παιζει να υπαρχει τετοιο πραμα σε τετοια τιμη και να επιτρεπετε η πωληση του σε οποιονδηποτε?

----------


## spiroscfu

Τέτοιου είδους laser πρέπει να υπάρχουν, φυσικά όχι σε αυτή τι τιμή και σε QCW mode δες παρακάτω.
http://www.rp-photonics.com/modes_of...operation.html
http://www.usa.hamamatsu.com/assets/..._modules_E.pdf

----------


## vivident

Ευχαριστω σπυρο.
Και αλλη μια ερωτηση: με ενα γρηγορο ψαξιμο που εκανα δεν βρηκα πουθενα να λεει ποσος ειναι αυτος ο χρονος που αναβει το λειζερ.
Ειναι 1 sec? msec? μsec? nsec?
Αν δεν εχεις καμια γρηγορη απαντηση μην το ζορισεις. Απο περιεργεια ρωταω απλα.
Καλο βραδυ.

----------


## leosedf

1sec δύσκολο, αν και λέει ο κατασκευαστής.
Δεν είναι όμως αυτό που φαντάζεσαι, αυτού του είδους οι δίοδοι βγάζουν την ακτινοβολία τους σε πολύ μεγάλη γωνία και είναι δύσκολο να μαζέψεις αποτελεσματικά τη δέσμη. Τα οπτικά επίσης είναι φτιαγμένα ανάλογα με το μήκος κύματος οπότε αν βάλεις κάτι χαμηλής ποιότητας ή για άλλο μήκος κύματος χάνεις ισχύ.

----------


## vivident

Υπαρχουν λειζερ που κοβουν μεχρι και λεπτα μεταλλα με 30 βαττ περιπου.
Τι ειδους λειζερ χρησημοποιουν αυτα?

----------


## lefteris251

Βασικα θελω κατι σαν το λειζερ το κλασικο το πρασινο αλλα θελω να το φτιαξω ωστε να ειναι πιο δυνατο πιο εντονο γινεται κατι τετοιο και αν ναι τι εχετε να μου προτεινετε?

----------


## leosedf

> Βασικα θελω κατι σαν το λειζερ το κλασικο το πρασινο αλλα θελω να το φτιαξω ωστε να ειναι πιο δυνατο πιο εντονο γινεται κατι τετοιο και αν ναι τι εχετε να μου προτεινετε?



Πάρε ένα έτοιμο κινέζικο 5-15mW. Θα σου κοστίσει και πολύ πιο φτηνά.
Αν το θέλεις να παίζεις με κίνδυνο να κάνεις ζημιά στα μάτια κάποιου ακόμα και το κινέζικο αρκετό είναι. Άλλο πιο δυνατό άλλο πιο έντονο, πιο έντονο δεν γίνεται.
Και 10W laser να χρησιμοποιήσεις πιο έντονο δεν θα γίνει.

----------


## ts0gl1s

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-5-808nm-high...item2a11ae088b εδω εχει 5 κεφαλεσ σε δημοπρασια αρκετα καλη τιμη

----------


## leosedf

Οι συγκεκριμένες δεν μπορούν να βγάλουν 1W αν δεν ψύχονται η δεν τροφοδοτούνται σωστά.

----------


## lefteris251

ειπαμε μην κανουμε ζημια σε καποιον θελω να το φτιαξω απλα εγω ετοιμο ξερω υπαρχουν πολλα ειδα στο youtube λειζερ που καιει χαρτι κ σπιρτα. Κατι παρομοιο

----------


## lefteris251

Χωρίς τίτλο.pngριξε μια ματια στο σχεδιο το συγκεκριμενο ειναι για κοκκινη διοδο λειζερ

----------


## spiroscfu

> Υπαρχουν λειζερ που κοβουν μεχρι και λεπτα μεταλλα με 30 βαττ περιπου.
> Τι ειδους λειζερ χρησημοποιουν αυτα?



Τα ποιο απλά νομίζω είναι τα CO2, αν θέλεις να παίξεις πάρε το laser απο ένα dvd burner ενός παλιού computer (για ψιλό πλαστικό)

----------


## lefteris251

ενταξει για το λειζερ απο υπολογιστη αλλα δεν θελει εναν οδηγό για να δουλεψει μπορω να φτιαξω το πανω σχεδιο και να βαλω αυτη την λειζερ διοδο?

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν κάνεις το παραπάνω θέλει κάποιους υπολογισμούς ανάλογα με την ισχύ και την Vf της διόδου.
Untitled3.jpg
μπορείς να το κάνεις και ποιο απλό με μια αντίσταση μόνο (δες στην αρχή του post),
επίσης πρέπει να γνωρίζεις πως το να παίζεις με laser μην γνωρίζοντας κάποια πράγματα για αυτά *μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνο .*

----------


## tarnanas

καλησπερα παιδια θελω να φτιαξω ενα τετοιο leser   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rJNVTgqAcg  μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως και που μπορω να βρω τα εξαρτηματα??

Αν ειναι ευκολο φυσικα

ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό που είδες εκτός απο επικίνδυνο είναι και τελείως ψευδές.
Έχεις καμια ιδέα πόσο κοστίζει ενα πραγματικό (σε ισχύ) στερεάς κατάστασης ΜΠΛΕ laser?

----------


## spiroscfu

Κωνσταντίνε σαν και αυτό δεν είναι 1000mW-Blue-laser-diode-445nm-SLD-445-1W

----------


## leosedf

Επειδή το λέει δηλαδή σημαίνει ότι είναι 1W?
Αν δεν έχεις laser energy meter δύσκολο να δεις την πραγματική ισχύ, σε αυτό το κόστος βέβαια σίγουρα η ισχύς είναι πολύ μικρότερη.

Δυστυχώς ακόμα στα στερεάς κατάστασης οι τιμές είναι λίγο τσιμπημένες, όχι βέβαια όπως 10 χρόνια πριν που ένα μπλε κόστισε 18 χιλιάρικα αλλά σίγουρα 500-1000 ευρώ στην καλύτερη για ένα που είναι ότι λέει.

Οι δίοδοι και οι διάφορες μικροσυσκευές καλές είναι φυσικά αλλά δεν πρέπει να βασιζόμαστε και πολύ στα στοιχεία που δίνουν, ιδίως με τους Κινέζους να κυκλοφορούν ελεύθεροι.

Κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να ξαναπώ ότι ανεξαρτήτως ισχύος ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΣΤΕ ΓΥΑΛΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΚΥΜΜΑΤΟΣ. Ο άλλος ζητάει 1W laser για να παίζει νομίζοντας ότι είναι σαν το φτηνιάρικο που αγόρασε από την πανήγυρη.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να ξαναπώ ότι ανεξαρτήτως ισχύος ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΣΤΕ ΓΥΑΛΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΚΥΜΜΑΤΟΣ. Ο άλλος ζητάει 1W laser για να παίζει νομίζοντας ότι είναι σαν το φτηνιάρικο που αγόρασε από την πανήγυρη.



Συμφωνώ μαζί σου και ιδιαίτερα στο παραπάνω.

----------


## tarnanas

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου και ιδιαίτερα στο παραπάνω.



Καλησπέρα παιδιά αυτό που έχω τώρα δεν είναι από κάνα πανηγύρι αυτό το συγκεκριμένο έχω
http://www.dragonlasers.com/catalog/...r-p-16163.html
 και μάλιστα και γυαλιά έχω για προστασία απλός επειδή θέλω ένα blue να είναι ποιο δυνατό από αυτό που έχω αλλα όχι και να ξηλωθώ πάλι αρκετά έδωσα και για αυτό!!!

----------


## ivanois

Γειά σας παιδιά. Είχα ένα στυλό με κόκκινο λέϊζερ max. 5mW / 650nm +/- 10 class IIIA και έπαιζα με τον γάτο μου. Επειδή έπαιρνε κάτι μικρές ασπιρινούλες μπαταρίες που τελείωναν γρήγορα και είναι ακριβές, βρήκα στο lazerpoint.com ένα μπλέ λέϊζερ πού έλεγε 868A 100Mw 1000m 405nm Blue Laser  και ότι έχει Irradiated Range: 1000 m με μπαταρίες ΑΑΑ. Το πήρα κάπου € 13.50 Ευρώ. Μου έστειλαν διαφορετικό που γράφει επάνω ότι το lazer είναι: 100mW / 532nm / class IIIb,  και με καινούργιες τσεκαρισμένες μπαταρίες δεν μπορώ να το δώ πιο μακριά από τα 10 μέτρα, ενώ το κόκκινο το μικρό που είχα το έβλεπα και στα 500 μ. Άστε που ο γάτος δεν το πολυκυνηγάει, όπως κυνηγούσε το κόκκινο. Απατεώνες σίγουρα. Αλλά τόση μικρή απόσταση? Τι συμβαίνει, μπορεί να με πληροφορήσει κάποιος ?

----------


## leosedf

Τίποτα δε συμβαίνει, πήρες αυτό που πλήρωσες.
Λιγότερο απο 1mW.

----------


## her

Έχετε υπόψη κανένα οικονομικό laser που να είναι ορατό το φως σε όλο το μήκος της διαδρομής;
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η ισχύς, για 3-4 μέτρα το θέλω. Ούτε το χρώμα με ενδιαφέρει, απλά να μην είναι επικίνδυνο για τα μάτια.
Κάτι σαν τo laser αλφάδι

Για παράδειγμα :

nero1.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Πράσινο.

----------

